# Siamese Arowana



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Siamese Arowana or B-movie monster?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

WHOA!!!







I say double exposed picture. Dont think Ive ever heard or seen a Siamese Arrow..


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

That is tight.


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

Will one side start eating the other...lol


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

thats crazy ..i've seen two head turtles but two head fish..thats would be cool to have one..


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

How much do you think that would go for?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

So what is it Innes?? Is it a real mutated Arrow from bad Euro water or doubled exposed formated pix??


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

thats real, i think DFI had that one.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

whos dfi?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> So what is it Innes?? Is it a real mutated Arrow from bad Euro water or doubled exposed formated pix??


your guess is as good as mine, I was looking at some arowana pages (see links and articles - arowana links) and I found this pic, it said that it was alive when the pic was taken


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Wow.. I wonder how long its lifespan was. Anything out of the ordinary usually doesnt last too long. Imagine a 2 headed P.. one head of a Rhom, the other Cariba.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

How much would you guys pay for a twin-headed rhom


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> How much would you guys pay for a twin-headed rhom


 Depends.. would they be compatible?!?!?


----------

